# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Ищу «1С:Центр управления производительностью»

## Felix1106

*
Корпоративный инструментальный пакет* => *Скрытый текст*
Состав КИП:

Центр контроля качества
Центр управления производительностью
Стандартный нагрузочный тест
Тест-центр
Сценарное тестирование

----------


## ZyMik

Указанная ссылка блокируется антивирусом.
Дайте другую пожалуйста.

----------


## Felix1106

up up !

----------


## WaReZ_MEN

битая сылка

----------


## Pitbull-1C

Ну что неужели ни у кого нету?

----------


## inoks

на партнерском ИТС посмотри

----------


## Pitbull-1C

на партнерском диске за февраль 2010 есть только "Тест-центр".
Подскажите на каком есть "Центр управления производительностью"

----------


## tmn_duke

доброго времени суток,
дайте ссылочку на 1с цуп плиз

----------


## KTo

Всем доброговремени суток, так и не нашли?

----------


## GreyCardinal

Видимо не нашли 
тут еще один вышел
1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8   	2.0.2.71   	22.06.2010 
вообще на вес золота получается -ни у кого нету :(
Никому не нужен чтоль?

----------


## rstrade

и тишина....тоже ищу уже неделю (((

----------


## kote

http://depositfiles.com/files/7symady0b

----------


## SerJo87

http://oron.com/2sn2xnp6j41q/CentrUp...Setup.rar.html

----------


## kote

А последний дистрибутив для 8.1 платформы у кого нибудь сохранился?

----------


## inhumanity

Очень надо для 8.1. Можно в личку.

----------


## Vovanches

*1С:Предприятие 8.1 Конфигурация "Центр Управления Производительностью"* *1.1.1.27*
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации "Центр Управления Производительностью", предназначена для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.1.11!

Скачать

----------

mkoval (29.12.2011)

----------


## ramilru

Поделитесь пожалуйста "Корпоративный инструментальный пакет" 2.0.4.11
Очень надо, а ссылка которая была ранее устарела. (

----------


## bestard

> Поделитесь пожалуйста "Корпоративный инструментальный пакет" 2.0.4.11
> Очень надо, а ссылка которая была ранее устарела. (


Пробуй здесь, ссылка точно не битая, но за содержимое отвечать не могу... Проверяй сам. 
http://www.angeldemon.ru/view_soft.p...C_Predpriyatie

----------

Piton_DV (17.07.2011), tdn62 (27.09.2011)

----------


## life4extrim

Есть у кого КИП 2.0.5.43 от 15.07.2011 ?

----------


## DmRud

*Felix1106*, у тебя есть 1С: Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8? Может можешь выложить?

----------


## tdn62

> http://oron.com/2sn2xnp6j41q/CentrUp...Setup.rar.html


Добрый день.
Если Вас не затруднит, перелезайте конфигурацию, пожалуйста.
А то кричит что файл не найден.
Огромное спасибо.
Очень сильно надо.

----------


## Prom82

Ни по одной ссылке скачать не получается. Поможите пожалуйста рабочей ссылкой на «1С:Центр управления производительностью» или «1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8»  под 8.2 :blush:

----------


## karras

> Ни по одной ссылке скачать не получается. Поможите пожалуйста рабочей ссылкой на «1С:Центр управления производительностью» или «1С:Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8»  под 8.2 :blush:


Присоединяюсь. Засекретили его хорошо, найти настоящая проблема.

----------


## Михаил Анянов

Выкладываю архив, в котором дистрибутив самого первого релиза 1.1.1.27, и все апдейты до версии 2.0.5.43, кому надо - сами обновите :)

Ссылка: http://depositfiles.com/files/8l0f8z8x4

----------

a.e.babenko (26.01.2014), abe (29.06.2012), boomberman (16.07.2012), bort740 (28.01.2012), DedMazay (05.06.2012), Dr.Lasarus (25.07.2012), Elecs (01.03.2013), Enik777 (22.02.2013), EugZh (23.08.2012), gapanja (13.09.2014), irvapa (22.01.2013), kd4 (08.02.2012), Marakuja (08.09.2014), merlindude (09.06.2012), muji4ok (15.01.2013), Niacris (03.12.2012), nipel007 (19.02.2015), odjiri (30.04.2014), rzabolotin (06.02.2012), samum (17.07.2012), Scor (03.03.2012), shootnick2000 (21.02.2013), sivka_urka (08.03.2013), Sl1ppery (30.04.2012), staas_ya (01.03.2013), suahili (01.02.2012), tdn62 (26.01.2012), tulalex (16.09.2012), tushich (15.02.2013), USRView (25.10.2012), VikNik (14.04.2012), whiwol (14.03.2014), xlmel (11.12.2013), yolops (08.02.2014), YuRoK_V (26.09.2012), Куракин (02.07.2013)

----------


## nomid

Может есть у кого апдейт
"Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8", 2.0.6.30
Выложите пожалуйста, если не затруднит.

----------


## zeratul

Корпоративный инструментальный пакет, релиз 2.0.6.30 от 17.12.2012 (установка)
можно скачать тут
http://igrovoymir.ucoz.ru/news/korpo...013-02-20-1610
или тут
http://nikworld.ucoz.com/news/skacha...013-02-20-9929

----------

akamuza (15.05.2013), Elecs (01.03.2013), sivka_urka (08.03.2013), staas_ya (01.03.2013)

----------


## kudla

Добрый день. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ссылкой на Корпоративный инструментальный пакет 8 (в идеале - 2.0.9.10). Имеющиеся ссылки уже, похоже, мертвы..

----------


## AJIKAIII

Добрый день есть свежие ссылки на КИП или ЦУПИ?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день есть свежие ссылки на КИП или ЦУПИ?


 - КИП регулярно выкладывается в теме для типовых конфигураций, ссылка есть у меня в подписи. ЦУП, как его составная часть, также. Вот текущая версия:



*Корпоративный инструментальный пакет, релиз 2.0.16.20 от 08.10.2015*

Состав КИП (авторская сборка):

Центр контроля качества  
Центр управления производительностью  
Стандартный нагрузочный тест  
Тест-центр  
Сценарное тестирование

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

3JIbIDEHb (14.12.2015), amina1000 (11.02.2016), denwer7 (11.08.2018), dimdmitry (08.12.2015), dixdi (26.02.2016), koliashka (30.04.2021), kss-nik (03.11.2016), lserzhanl (16.03.2021), R1tteN (08.01.2020), shurik_ass (16.07.2018), vvdluua (28.04.2017), Васяяяя (26.09.2016)

----------


## dixdi

Подскажите. Нужен файл pmc.dll В этой сборке нет. Может у кого есть?

----------


## igortimashenko

Добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли КИП или ЦУП для 8.3? Может ли кто поделиться? Заранее спасибо.

----------

mc1 (22.09.2020)

----------


## credence

Добрый день! Коллеги, может кто-нибудь поделиться?

----------

